# Cockapoo too protective



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 2 year old Cockapoo and she has started to become very protective of me and my wife. When the kids walk up to one of us when we are holding or sitting with the dog, she will begin to growl and sometimes attack!!. She will show her teeth and get very, very vicious. The dog has even done the something to me while my wife was laying with the dog. 

We all love the dog, but she has this split personality that one minute she loves and plays with everyone and 2 minutes later she is ready to attack. I don't want to get rid of the dog, we love her, she is part of the family, but on the other hand I cannot have her biting my family. Help!!!


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I would start by having the kids feed her walk her and just doing some basic training with her. NILIF is a great way to let your dog know who is in charge. You can google it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Look up the NILIF training thread in the stickies. THe dog has to work for EVERYTHING. Don't allow him to eat without sitting and staying first, don't allow him on the furniture without "asking permission" Your dog thinks he's entitled to better treatment than your children apparently and thats a problem.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Look up the NILIF training thread in the stickies. THe dog has to work for EVERYTHING. Don't allow him to eat without sitting and staying first, don't allow him on the furniture without "asking permission" Your dog thinks he's entitled to better treatment than your children apparently and thats a problem.


It is getting worse, my wife was laying on the bed earlier and I went in and touched her and the dog came out of nowhere and came after me. I have really had enough of this, we all love this dog and spoil her to no end and she is just so vicious. It seems that she is most aggressive when someone has food. We have made the mistake of giving her food while we are eating, she is a major beggar. It is a shame because she is a beautiful dog and is very friendly and lovable when she wants to be, but she is just so protective and has so many guarding issues. She is a real jeckell and hyde.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I give my dogs table scraps and they don't behave like that. 

Since you have children every one may be better off if the dog is PTS. The dog is obviously not living a happy life ether.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Step one, starting NOW:

NO MORE HOLDING THIS DOG. 

She shall eat ONLY in her crate.

She shall sleep ONLY in her crate.

She shall be crated when you eat your dinner.

She shall walk outdoors on a leash, so that she MUST come each time you call her.

You must manage this dog's life in the next while so that she is forced in a way to earn rewards in order to get the things she wants and needs in her life.

Keep a leash on her at all times when she is loose in the house. If she goes off, make note of what was happening at the time. Take the dog calmly and quietly, but swiftly, and on a snug lead, to the crate and put her in for 10 minutes. When you come to let her out, be matter of fact.

No making up. No apologizing.

This dog must now earn all food, treats, and touching. She can earn this by doing a behavior that you request, such as sit. Work up to down.

If she wants to be petted, she must sit on command. No sit? No pet. Same for any food, any trips outdoors, any toys, any treats, any anything.

No sit? No nothing.

Also find immediately a good trainer in your area who uses positive reinforcement and get some private instruction pronto.

This dog has been carefully trained by your family to behave this way. It is not very hard to undo if you know what to do, but you need hands on advice in addition to what I have explained here.

In the meantime, get a crate, get a leash, get a backbone, and use them all to your advantage.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I give my dogs table scraps and they don't behave like that.
> 
> Since you have children every one may be better off if the dog is PTS. The dog is obviously not living a happy life ether.


It has a lot to do with the breed, I met people this summer and they warned me their dog was vicious as well. My wife is very upset and has been crying to day over this, I should have done a little better research before we got her. I wish I would have got the miniature schnauzer that I wanted. I do know that I don't think I could put her to sleep, I am wondering if we got another dog, if that may help, or make things worse.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Your dog is a mutt so it has nothing to do with "The breed" because your dog is not a "breed" it could have something to do with the temperment of the dog's parents and the way the puppy was raised.

Neither Cocker spaniels nor Poodles were bred to be aggressive towards humans so this isn't a breed thing.

Get one dog under control before you get another dog.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Step one, starting NOW:
> 
> NO MORE HOLDING THIS DOG.
> 
> ...


How long should this we do this??



Keechak said:


> Your dog is a mutt so it has nothing to do with "The breed" because your dog is not a "breed" it could have something to do with the temperment of the dog's parents and the way the puppy was raised.
> 
> Neither Cocker spaniels nor Poodles were bred to be aggressive towards humans so this isn't a breed thing.
> 
> Get one dog under control before you get another dog.


Well it is a very expensive Mutt..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

User Name said:


> How long should this we do this??


For the rest of the dog's life



User Name said:


> Well it is a very expensive Mutt..


The dog doesn't care if she was expencive she's not going to try and act sweet and gentle because she was expensive.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

User Name said:


> It has a lot to do with the breed, I met people this summer and they warned me their dog was vicious as well. My wife is very upset and has been crying to day over this, I should have done a little better research before we got her. I wish I would have got the miniature schnauzer that I wanted. I do know that I don't think I could put her to sleep, I am wondering if we got another dog, if that may help, or make things worse.


I think if you follow the advice of Redyre to the letter you will have a very different dog in a matter of weeks. If you find that after a few weeks your dog has not improved, grab a newspaper, roll it up... and hit yourself over the head a few times. Then go back and follow Redyre's advice 


Re: Cockapoo too protective
Step one, starting NOW:

NO MORE HOLDING THIS DOG.

She shall eat ONLY in her crate.

She shall sleep ONLY in her crate.

She shall be crated when you eat your dinner.

She shall walk outdoors on a leash, so that she MUST come each time you call her.

You must manage this dog's life in the next while so that she is forced in a way to earn rewards in order to get the things she wants and needs in her life.

Keep a leash on her at all times when she is loose in the house. If she goes off, make note of what was happening at the time. Take the dog calmly and quietly, but swiftly, and on a snug lead, to the crate and put her in for 10 minutes. When you come to let her out, be matter of fact.

No making up. No apologizing.

This dog must now earn all food, treats, and touching. She can earn this by doing a behavior that you request, such as sit. Work up to down.

If she wants to be petted, she must sit on command. No sit? No pet. Same for any food, any trips outdoors, any toys, any treats, any anything.

No sit? No nothing.

Also find immediately a good trainer in your area who uses positive reinforcement and get some private instruction pronto.

This dog has been carefully trained by your family to behave this way. It is not very hard to undo if you know what to do, but you need hands on advice in addition to what I have explained here.

In the meantime, get a crate, get a leash, get a backbone, and use them all to your advantage.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sorry if I sound like I'm being harsh and tough with you. But it's my way of saying you gotta start being tough with your dog.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I'm sorry if I sound like I'm being harsh and tough with you. But it's my way of saying you gotta start being tough with your dog.


Really though, it is not being tough on the dog, it is being tough on yourself. If you want a good dog, discipline yourself, so that you give your dog training it needs. It just does not work the other way around.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh jeez, DO NOT get another dog. Your family trained her to act this way, do you think the next dog will be any different? It wouldn't. And then you'd have TWO out-of-control dogs. Nobody should ever get a second dog until they have the first one trained the way they want it.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

User Name said:


> ... we all love this dog and spoil her to no end and she is just so vicious.



There's your problem. Follow the advice given to you here, it should help.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Oh jeez, DO NOT get another dog. Your family trained her to act this way, do you think the next dog will be any different? It wouldn't. And then you'd have TWO out-of-control dogs. Nobody should ever get a second dog until they have the first one trained the way they want it.


We did not train the dog to act this way, I have had Black labs and Golden Retrievers and "NONE" of them have ever acted this way. This dog obviously has issues that I have never had to deal with. So please before you add your 2 cents know the facts. I did not come here to be insulted, I came to ask for help with issues that I have never experienced with a dog, a MIXED BREED dog that I am not familiar with, I don't need aggressive people right now on top of this. I am not opposed to constructive criticism, just don't liked being talked to like a fool. Thank you

Thank you all for your advice, I will follow RedyreRott's advice as of tomorrow. No need for anymore comments please. I will post in a few weeks with an update to this training advice. Thankyou


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

No one is insulting you.. They're stating that the dog's behavior is a direct result of your interaction with it. They're not saying you PURPOSEFULLY trained her to behave aggressively. What they're saying is that the lack of structure and training has led to this. 

Labs and Golden Retrievers are slightly more forgiving in the issues you are dealing with. 

She's obviously a very, VERY smart and VERY insecure dog. The only bad news is that you and your entire family is in this mess. 

The good news is that it can be altered if you have patience and stop "spoiling" her.


----------



## 2puppies (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you said no more comments, but I just received some advice in another thread that might help you... Apparently changes in behaviour (especially fearful/aggressive ones) can sometimes be attributed to a problem with the dog's thyroid. Maybe consider getting that checked out?
This info was given to me by a member called Cracker.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

User Name said:


> We did not train the dog to act this way, I have had Black labs and Golden Retrievers and "NONE" of them have ever acted this way. This dog obviously has issues that I have never had to deal with. So please before you add your 2 cents know the facts. I did not come here to be insulted, I came to ask for help with issues that I have never experienced with a dog, a MIXED BREED dog that I am not familiar with, I don't need aggressive people right now on top of this. I am not opposed to constructive criticism, just don't liked being talked to like a fool. Thank you
> 
> Thank you all for your advice, I will follow RedyreRott's advice as of tomorrow. No need for anymore comments please. I will post in a few weeks with an update to this training advice. Thankyou


To be fair, this very same board of people gave you the very same advice months ago after this dog bit you and displayed this behavior.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

User Name said:


> We did not train the dog to act this way, I have had Black labs and Golden Retrievers and "NONE" of them have ever acted this way. This dog obviously has issues that I have never had to deal with. So please before you add your 2 cents know the facts. I did not come here to be insulted, I came to ask for help with issues that I have never experienced with a dog, a MIXED BREED dog that I am not familiar with, I don't need aggressive people right now on top of this. I am not opposed to constructive criticism, just don't liked being talked to like a fool. Thank you
> 
> Thank you all for your advice, I will follow RedyreRott's advice as of tomorrow. No need for anymore comments please. I will post in a few weeks with an update to this training advice. Thankyou


It is not that we think you intentionally shaped your dog to behave this way, but people often instinctively treat small dogs more like a "baby". SOME dogs, when treated this way, will view themselves as the leader, and will then "discipline" other members of the household when the little napoleon feels they have been insubordinate.

I feel this is what is happening with your little dog. 

ABSOLUTELY DO NOT GET ANOTHER DOG. And the tactics I prescribed, once your dog is behaving better, you can relax on them a bit, but some dogs always need a mild form of this type of treatment so they can keep their rightful place in your "pack".

What you must do for the next several weeks is treat your little dog like a dog! She must learn that she is a dog, that the people in the house are the leaders, and that if she is to get anything that she wants, she has to behave herself and "say please" by doing as you ask before she gets anything.

Do not repeat your sit request. Do not beg or plead with the dog to comply. If she does not know the sit command, teach her quickly using food or a toy as a lure.

I would also get her MORE EXERCISE, and it would be interesting to know what you are feeding her. SOme foods can be higher in grains and sugars, and this can be counterproductive to good behavior in some dogs.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> To be fair, this very same board of people gave you the very same advice months ago after this dog bit you and displayed this behavior.


And the point being? And it is not the same people. 

When I first got the dog she did bite me, yes this is true, but we got over it and she was fine for a long time and never bit again. This all started about a month ago with the protection issues. The dog has chosen my wife as her favorite person and when the dog is sitting with my wife or next to her, the dog will growl when someone comes close to her. Now this is not all the time, it is happens time to time and happens when you least expect it. I have also noticed that she tends to do this more if someone has food, she thinks that it is hers and gets that stressed look like someone is going to get her food. The good news is that she is growling and has not bitten anyone, she has growled and lunged at the kids, but has not bitten them. Now again, this is not all the time, that is why I say it is like a jeckell and hyde. It is just so weird how she plays and loves you one minute and want's to bite you the next? 

Other than this she is a great dog, she is well trained with everything else, she rings the bells on the door to go outside, she follows commands and she stays in the yard and will no longer wonder off. She does have some food issues, she loves to eat and is really bad about begging, we often joke that she uses us for food, she just loves to eat, I have never seen a dog with these food issues. 

Someone did say here that the dog is not happy and should be PTS and that is not true at all, she loves everyone here and she loves to play, she is alway bringing me toys and loves going for walks and rides in the car and on top of it all, she is a great watch dog. As of last night, I have started to give her strict commands and she knows that something is up, because she is no longer allowed in her favorite chair anymore "nothing is free anymore". I am going out today to get a new cage and going to look into a trainer. I know she can be broke of this, she is worth it. I am excited to get this started. Thanks


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

User Name said:


> Someone did say here that the dog is not happy and should be PTS and that is not true at all, she loves everyone here and she loves to play, she is alway bringing me toys and loves going for walks and rides in the car and on top of it all, she is a great watch dog.


that was me, You made her sound a whole heck of a lot worse in your earlier post and you also didn't specify the age of your children in this post so I was imagining 4 and 5 year olds who don't know any better being around the dog.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

User Name said:


> As of last night, I have started to give her strict commands and she knows that something is up, because she is no longer allowed in her favorite chair anymore "nothing is free anymore". I am going out today to get a new cage and going to look into a trainer. *I know she can be broke of this, she is worth it. I am excited to get this started. *Thanks


THAT IS THE SPIRIT.

One more thing. DO NOT BE SAD or upset that you are changing your little dog's life. She will honestly appreciate it once she learns to behave better, and you can enjoy her even more.

Keep us updated here, I will be watching to hear how you are doing.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> It is not that we think you intentionally shaped your dog to behave this way, but people often instinctively treat small dogs more like a "baby". SOME dogs, when treated this way, will view themselves as the leader, and will then "discipline" other members of the household when the little napoleon feels they have been insubordinate.
> 
> I feel this is what is happening with your little dog.
> 
> ...


I was feeder her Buffalo Blue, but she would not eat the little black pellets, I guess the black pellets are the vitamins? So I switched her to Iam's, but she is not eating it. So this morning I went to PS and bought her a new food called BilJac's? The ingredients look very good and it is a small breed food, Chicken, Oatmeal and Yam. She likes it, so I will give it shot. I said earlier that I am guilty of giving her table scraps, she eats anything, but it is coming to an end today. I think this is the root of some of her problems, where she thinks she is entitled to your food and she expects a cut. When you get close to her when she is begging from someone else, she gets defensive, like you are in competition for her food.

So anyway I bought her a new crate with a pad, I also bought her a very nice little doggie bed, she is in it right now next to me, she likes it, she even climbed in on the ride home, I spent a few bucks more and got her a really nice one, it looks very comfy.

As far as SIT, you said say it once? She does follow orders, she is trained to sit, stay, give paw and lay down. She also rings bells hanging from the front door, which tells us she needs to go outside to do her thing. So the dog is smart, I know that. We are also going to start ignoring her when we come in , she gets very excited when we come home, she tends to jump on you, I read that you should ignore her till she stops?. 

So with these new things I am hoping to fix her issues, she is a beautiful dog, people tell me all the time that they want to take her home and how nice her colors are, we would be real sad to have to get rid of her, she is part of the family, I am hoping for the best.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

One thing I think is very important for your wife to do is EVERY time your dog growls when she is on your wife's lap, she must immediately put the dog on the floor. It is her lap and it is not the dog's right to guard it. These kind of problems don't happen with bigger dogs because they don't usually fit so nicely on your lap. It's a whole new world when you have a little lap dog!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't read all the replies so I'm not sure if this has been said, but has she been to the vet? Sudden changes in behavior can indicate a medical problem, such as a thyroid imbalance, or that she is in pain somehow and acting out. Other than that, start NILIF, and go from there. No special priviledges, no on the bed, no on the couch, no table food, etc etc etc. She needs to learn her role and that she isn't in charge. Little dogs can be bad about trying to dominate themselves over humans, and usually they get their way, which is where the problem starts. Good luck and let us know how she's doing. I definitely don't think she needs put to sleep. Take her to the vet, get her checked out for something medical. If not medical, then start behavior training, although NILIF is something that is good for even the best behaved dogs.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> I haven't read all the replies so I'm not sure if this has been said, but has she been to the vet? Sudden changes in behavior can indicate a medical problem, such as a thyroid imbalance, or that she is in pain somehow and acting out. Other than that, start NILIF, and go from there. No special priviledges, no on the bed, no on the couch, no table food, etc etc etc. She needs to learn her role and that she isn't in charge. Little dogs can be bad about trying to dominate themselves over humans, and usually they get their way, which is where the problem starts. Good luck and let us know how she's doing. I definitely don't think she needs put to sleep. Take her to the vet, get her checked out for something medical. If not medical, then start behavior training, although NILIF is something that is good for even the best behaved dogs.


She goes to the vet regularly, she is do soon. I don't think that she has any medical problems. I know she is due very soon for a check up. One thing I have failed to mention is that she spent the weekend at the kennel last weekend and since then she has been acting weird, the first couple of nights home, she was shaking and wanted nothing to do with me.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

MegaMuttMom said:


> One thing I think is very important for your wife to do is EVERY time your dog growls when she is on your wife's lap, she must immediately put the dog on the floor. It is her lap and it is not the dog's right to guard it. These kind of problems don't happen with bigger dogs because they don't usually fit so nicely on your lap. It's a whole new world when you have a little lap dog!


NO LAP SITTING.

There should be NO lap sitting, NO holding the dog, until these issues are in hand.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

User Name said:


> It is getting worse, my wife was laying on the bed earlier and I went in and touched her and the dog came out of nowhere and came after me. I have really had enough of this, we all love this dog and spoil her to no end and she is just so vicious. It seems that she is most aggressive when someone has food. We have made the mistake of giving her food while we are eating, she is a major beggar. It is a shame because she is a beautiful dog and is very friendly and lovable when she wants to be, but she is just so protective and has so many guarding issues. She is a real jeckell and hyde.


Keep the dog of all furniture. make the dog work for anything and every thing (she wants outside, she better sit stay until you release her out. wants to go for a walk? sit patentially until you release her to walk and so on)

Giving food doesnt make a bad dog. My dog gets tons of scraps. he is a very well behaved dog. would never dream of growling at some one.

I think your family needs to all picth in. make every one have a job. who walks her, who feeds her, who brushs her ect. so she knows she doesnt have just one person to listen too.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Step one, starting NOW:
> 
> NO MORE HOLDING THIS DOG.
> 
> ...


Very well said



User Name said:


> It has a lot to do with the breed, I met people this summer and they warned me their dog was vicious as well. My wife is very upset and has been crying to day over this, I should have done a little better research before we got her. I wish I would have got the miniature schnauzer that I wanted. I do know that I don't think I could put her to sleep, I am wondering if we got another dog, if that may help, or make things worse.


This is not a breed. ist a mutt, sold by back yard breeders. problem is back yard breeders do not care about health or temperment when breeding. so alot of BYB dogs end up with horrible temperments. this is why back yard breeders are bad. 9well one of the reasons)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

User Name said:


> And the point being? And it is not the same people.
> 
> When I first got the dog she did bite me, yes this is true, but we got over it and she was fine for a long time and never bit again. This all started about a month ago with the protection issues. The dog has chosen my wife as her favorite person and when the dog is sitting with my wife or next to her, the dog will growl when someone comes close to her. Now this is not all the time, it is happens time to time and happens when you least expect it. I have also noticed that she tends to do this more if someone has food, she thinks that it is hers and gets that stressed look like someone is going to get her food. The good news is that she is growling and has not bitten anyone, she has growled and lunged at the kids, but has not bitten them. Now again, this is not all the time, that is why I say it is like a jeckell and hyde. It is just so weird how she plays and loves you one minute and want's to bite you the next?
> 
> ...


My point is that clearly you weren't entirely interested in following the advice in the last 7 months and now you're getting defensive. If you had followed it, things probably would not have escalated and you wouldn't be here asking for the same advice. Are you going to follow it this time? Everyone on this board is interested in the happiness of the dog and the safety of others. 

A dog bite is not something to "get over." and forget about, even if the dog hasn't bitten you since. The minute a dog shows that they WILL bite, and you decide to keep the dog, it is time to evaluate the situation and take immediate action. I don't know why it was brushed off the first time, but I can show you the damage a little dog has inflicted on me and it isn't pretty. And you never know if you might have someone over who gets bit and is NOT understanding and calls AC. Whoever said a dog that is biting is not a happy dog is right. A dog that is fine one minute and trying to bite you the next could have a multitude of problems, training or physical.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> NO LAP SITTING.
> 
> There should be NO lap sitting, NO holding the dog, until these issues are in hand.


I agree  No lap sitting. My dog won't sit in my lap, even though he's 52 pounds, I wish he would at least try


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Keep the dog of all furniture. make the dog work for anything and every thing (she wants outside, she better sit stay until you release her out. wants to go for a walk? sit patentially until you release her to walk and so on)


No more sitting on furniture as of today!!!. She has favorite chair she likes, nobody sits in the chair, unless company comes, it is more of a decorative chair, so we kind of let her have the chair. Not anymore, she is banned from her chair. I bought her a new doggie bed and she really loves it, she has actually be laying in the little bed and resting a little better than usual. She seems to be getting real sleep in this bed for some reason. 

I have also made strict rules for her to stay and sit till I call her and she is doing very well with the commands. 



> Giving food doesnt make a bad dog. My dog gets tons of scraps. he is a very well behaved dog. would never dream of growling at some one.


Like I said it is not giving her the food, it is when someone has a snack sitting on the couch, she will sit with that person and beg, these growling episodes seem to happen when someone gets close and she now feels like she is in competition for getting some of the snack. She always feels like she is entitled to food and she always gets some. This could be a lot of the problems we have. 



> I think your family needs to all picth in. make every one have a job. who walks her, who feeds her, who brushs her ect. so she knows she doesnt have just one person to listen too.


There was a family meeting last night and everyone has been informed about what will be happing with the dog.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Good job!! Keep at it! You CAN feed her treats, any kind, she just has to DO something in order to get them.

You could also do a search on the internet for how to play a motivational game called "CRATE GAMES" with your little dog. The dogs LOVE this game, and I think it would be very constructive. It is something your family can join in with as well.

You can find text articles on it, along with quite a few clips/vids on UTube showing people training and dogs playing the game.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Good job!! Keep at it! You CAN feed her treats, any kind, she just has to DO something in order to get them.
> 
> You could also do a search on the internet for how to play a motivational game called "CRATE GAMES" with your little dog. The dogs LOVE this game, and I think it would be very constructive. It is something your family can join in with as well.
> 
> You can find text articles on it, along with quite a few clips/vids on UTube showing people training and dogs playing the game.


One thing about her crate which I did not get around to talking about is that she has no problem going in, she knows her crate well and knows when I say "CRATE" she runs right in, the problem is that if you put hands on her crate she will try to bite you. She is very protective of her crate. It has been along time since she has been crated, we through out the old one because it was falling apart, but we got a brand new one today, I just have to put it together..


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

A way to desensitize her to people approaching her crate and touching it is to have people go up to her crate and put a treat inside when she is in there. This should happen multiple times each time she is in there. No other response should be made. No scolding, etc. Just walking by and dropping the treat into the crate.

Keep going, you are doing super so far.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Awsome you are doing a great job, keep it up. and in a few weeks Im sure you will see a amazing change starting.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 18, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Awsome you are doing a great job, keep it up. and in a few weeks Im sure you will see a amazing change starting.


I already see a difference, she seems much happier too. She seems to be looking at me different now, like I am in charge. I am having a problem with my wife sweet talking her, It is harder for her, because this is her little baby, but she is getting better with her commands, I should have them both trained very soon  It is really amazing in one day I am seeing a difference in the dogs behavior.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats on making positive changes in your household with your dog! It'll be a very rewarding change that will change her attitude and everyone's relationship with her for the better.

I did want to add that if you're looking for a better food than BilJac (it's actually not too great of a kibble) you could look into the Food Forums here or go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com.

Good luck!


----------



## Raygerri (Jan 30, 2020)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> It is getting worse, my wife was laying on the bed earlier and I went in and touched her and the dog came out of nowhere and came after me. I have really had enough of this, we all love this dog and spoil her to no end and she is just so vicious. It seems that she is most aggressive when someone has food. We have made the mistake of giving her food while we are eating, she is a major beggar. It is a shame because she is a beautiful dog and is very friendly and lovable when she wants to be, but she is just so protective and has so many guarding issues. She is a real jeckell and hyde.


Sounds like you just explained my dog he is so bad when it come to getting anywhere close to my grandma or if somebody is sleeping and you go to wake them up he try’s to attack you


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This is a ten year old thread. I don't think anyone in it is still around.


----------

